# Remembering Vimy Ridge, 95 Years Later



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2012)

This just out of the Government of Canada's Info-machine:


> Prime Minister Stephen Harper today launched the Vimy Foundation Pin Campaign which seeks to raise awareness of the Battle of Vimy Ridge, one of Canada’s most important military victories. The Prime Minister was accompanied by the Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, and Mr. David Houghton, President of the Vimy Foundation.
> 
> "With the passing of the last Canadian First World War Veteran in 2010, it is now more important than ever that we cherish and preserve stories of the service and sacrifice of our country’s fallen heroes," said Prime Minister Harper. “This pin reminds us of the brave and resilient servicemen who, on April 9, 1917, overcame the odds and captured Vimy Ridge.”
> 
> ...



More on the Vimy Foundation:
http://www.vimyfoundation.ca/

and the Vimy Pin Campaign:
http://www.vimyfoundation.ca/vimy-pin/


----------



## MKos (9 Apr 2012)

Last summer my family and I did a 12 day tour of Europe, made sure my parents booked a tour of Vimy on the way to Paris. Honestly loved the memorial, its even more beautiful in person, to see the craftsmanship and awe you feel when you stand near it. It honestly lets you imagine run wild, and really inspired me to move forward in my ROTP application!

Any other thoughts or visitor experiences?


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Apr 2012)

My Great Uncle, Pte. Edward Maunsell, 10th Bn.  KIA 9 Apr 1917      I would like to visit his grave one day.


----------



## Furniture (9 Apr 2012)

I had the privilege of going to Vimy Ridge back in '99 with army cadets. It was inspiring to walk along the trench lines and through the tunnels that the troops had used 95 years ago today. 

I can't imagine the courage to walk across open ground with artillery falling just ahead of you.... I've worked with gunners....  >


----------



## Steelheader (9 Apr 2012)

I was privileged to visit the Vimy Memorial in the spring of 2001, when this happened: http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2001/04/14/vimy010414.html , the region was evacuated due to decaying mustard gas shells. What a sobering thought it was, decades later, to be reminded of what those boys had lived with as a part of their service! Even when the park/memorial was re-opened to visitors, we weren't allowed in the tunnels below for fear of possible residual gas.

As the town was closed off, there was no lodging. My buddy and I slept in our rental car in one of the park's parking lots overnight, until the local police sent us packing. They warned us it wasn't safe due to local drug dealers and prostitutes using it as a secluded night spot to conduct business. I don't know how bad it was, or if it's been cleaned up since then, but it sure made our blood boil to hear that then. Imagine!

The bit about the parking lot served to remind us of the necessity to remember and share once we got back home; not to let it fall to those creeps. The evacuation brought to life a reality we hadn't ever considered as tourists, but was constant for the frontline soldiers. It was a heck of an experience.

Visiting Vimy was a very special privilege indeed.


----------



## Rheostatic (9 Apr 2012)

Photos from today's ceremony at the Vimy Memorial: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/site/01/VIMY12/index-eng.asp


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Apr 2012)

I had the honour of participating in the 90th anniversary and rededication ceremonies. Certainly a highlight of my career. My wife and I will be eager to visit France for the 100th.

Planning starts now.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Apr 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I had the honour of participating in the 90th anniversary and rededication ceremonies. Certainly a highlight of my career. My wife and I will be eager to visit France for the 100th.
> 
> Planning starts now.



I think I'm definitely going to try to get there for the 100th. Would be my first time there, and a perfect time to do it.


----------



## Robert0288 (10 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I think I'm definitely going to try to get there for the 100th. Would be my first time there, and a perfect time to do it.



I did the parade in Ottawa yesterday, but I've always wanted to go do a tour of France.  The 100th anniversary seems like a good time but hopefully I'll be able to get out there sooner ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Apr 2012)

I've been to Vimy 3 times.  

Wow.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Apr 2012)

This book by Tim Cook, Shock Troops, contains about the best account of the battle I've ever read:

http://www.amazon.ca/Shock-Troops-Canadians-Fighting-1917-18/dp/0670067350

Reviewed here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80655.0


----------



## ttlbmg (27 May 2012)

I hadn't noticed this posted anywhere, and thought this would be the right topic to post it in:

http://www.globalnational.com/video/canadians+honour+vimy+ridge+vets/video.html?v=2239473835#stories

I thought that this was a great story in honor of Vimy's Ridge. What an amazing site to go to.


----------

